# Gravel Driveway covered in weeds



## ctkulig (Nov 5, 2007)

When my driveway was stone, I went to Lowes and bought Round Up concentrate, and one of those pump type sprayers. Mix the the concentrate with water according to directions on the Round Up and spray. Just don't get it o the grass, it will kill that also


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Go to a farm supply place and buy something like Pramitrol concentrate. It is much stronger and lasts longer than Round-Up.
I have an old "Down East" oyster shell and pine straw circular driveway, and I keep a large plastic jug of that concentrate and use it whenever the driveway starts getting a little grass in it.
Do NOT spray that stuff on any good grass or plants. Unlike Round-Up which is absorbed mainly through the leaves I believe, this stuff is systemic and goes into the roots, too. All that I know is that it kills everything that you spray with it, including any unseen seeds in the ground, and usually lasts about a year. Round-Up only seems to last about 3 months or so, and only kills what you hit directly with it.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd also suggest round up -- and more gravel to pack it down so the new ones can't poke through.


----------



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike Swearingen said:


> Go to a farm supply place and buy something like Pramitrol concentrate. It is much stronger and lasts longer than Round-Up.
> I have an old "Down East" oyster shell and pine straw circular driveway, and I keep a large plastic jug of that concentrate and use it whenever the driveway starts getting a little grass in it.
> Do NOT spray that stuff on any good grass or plants. Unlike Round-Up which is absorbed mainly through the leaves I believe, this stuff is systemic and goes into the roots, too. All that I know is that it kills everything that you spray with it, including any unseen seeds in the ground, and usually lasts about a year. Round-Up only seems to last about 3 months or so, and only kills what you hit directly with it.
> Good Luck!
> Mike



Do what this guy says. Round Up is overrated and over priced. The stuff he is talking about is much better.


----------



## Sasha2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

Pramitol can leach through to other areas. Sahara DG will not leach and will keep vegetation from coming back as quickly, but it is for bare ground application and it can be mixed with Roundup or Scythe. It is a granular product.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Sasha2000- You go girl!:thumbsup:

cwest94- You definitely want a soil sterilant. All the products that Sasha named are in that category. That is something that prevents anything from growing for an extended period of time. The Pramitol would be a concern if you have any desirable plants anywhere nearby. Most people do not realize that the feeder roots are at the end and how far those roots actually go from the tree/shrub, whatever. A good rule of thumb is three times the height. 20 foot tall tree equals 60 foot root circle. Real general there but you get the idea. In addition to that, Pramitol is sometimes mixed with diesel fuel. Not a good idea in the summer time, the fumes can travel quite a long way and burn foliage on other plants.


> I'd also suggest round up -- and more gravel to pack it down so the new ones can't poke through.


I have a greenhouse with 6 inches of gravel on top of an old (60+ years) airport runway and I still have to pull weeds every couple of weeks!

As an alternative, you could use the Roundup (glyphosate) plus a pre-emergent to kill existing weeds and prevent new ones from coming up. That could be a little safer than the other products if you have good plants close by.

Check with your local extension office to see what is recommended and available in your area.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

dont use weed killers, use TOTAL VEGITATION killers


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

ehoez said:


> dont use weed killers, use TOTAL VEGITATION killers


Exactly.

And make sure that you don't let it drift over to other plants or it will kill them also.


----------

